# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  Acne Treatment?

## bradhore

What do you use to treat your acne whilse on a cycle?

----------


## pip_squeek

plenty of soap and water. i wouldnt recommend using anything whilst on a cycle usually after pct it goes away nolva is aparently good for acne from what i read at

www.^$#^*).com

so basically deal with it or just dont do a cycle

----------


## Jack Rabbit Slim

> plenty of soap and water. i wouldnt recommend using anything whilst on a cycle usually after pct it goes away nolva is aparently good for acne from what i read at
> 
> www.^$#^*).com
> 
> so basically deal with it or just dont do a cycle



I don't agree with you pipsqueek. He CAN use something while on a cycle. Sometimes "plenty of soap and water" just don't do it for some people. I would try and use topical OTC treatments first. Remember not to use too much or that will make your situation worse. I personally take facial cleansing pads to work and whip my face a couple times a day. That helps keeps most of the excess oil from AAS from cloggin your pores. You may have to shower twice a day also, to keep your skin clean. Another important thing is not to wear very tight cotton clothing for long periods of time, it will keep sweat and dirt close to your skin and may cause problems in that area. One last resort is to see the dermatoligist and they may recommend varies medications to help you if it is bad enough. Some people also use accutane, I have and it works great but it dries you out real bad. I have used this whil on a cycle with no problems, but everyone is different. Good luck.

----------


## bradhore

ive tried being prescribed with accutane but doctor wont allow me to have it. anyone selling any lol

----------


## glueharden

You don't need accutane (just my unprofessional opinion - I've heard theres sides with that stuff  :Smilie: ). A little Arimidex will partially cut the sides, including oily skin and acne, but will not completely eliminate. Wash your skin lots and get some benzoyl peroxide and apply 1-2 times a day. Plus, keep the stress levels low (like that's possible).

----------


## Jack Rabbit Slim

> You don't need accutane (just my unprofessional opinion - I've heard theres sides with that stuff ). A little Arimidex will partially cut the sides, including oily skin and acne, but will not completely eliminate. Wash your skin lots and get some benzoyl peroxide and apply 1-2 times a day. Plus, keep the stress levels low (like that's possible).



Depending what his skin type and reaction to AAS, he may. I know that I took arimidex and took two showers a day and used B.Peroxide, but had better results with S.Acid products, and still couldn't get my acne to completly go away. I took accutane and I have no acne at all. No sides that I know of...yet. I would always try EVERYTHING before trying accutane, but sometimes that is all that works for some skin types.

----------


## D-Money

*telithromycin*: I have been prescribed this drug 3 times for sinus infections, and everytime I take it my acne disapers for like at least 3 months. Not so much as a pimple! I think the likely hood is slim that a doc will prescribe this for acne, because it's strong, and there is concern about liver damage or whatever. But look into an good anti-biotic of it's ilk, one ending in _omycin.

----------


## johnmacdan

I've always heard the sun or a even a tanning bed is good for acne. I have one place coming out on my back and want to nip it in the bud now. Heading to the tanning bed tonight. Any other suggestions??

----------


## BigGuy5420

the anti biotic augmentin (sp??) works great for most, just go to a derm and ask for it, it is not just for severe acne. i however had HORRIBLE ACNE, at least 200 cycstic ones from acne and tried antibiotics, benzol peroxide, salysilic acid, and nothing worked. i have been on accutane for 3 weeks and the first 10 days or so my acne got really red and hurt more than usual. but now most of them are all dried up and i love the progress im making. so try all else and then i would ask for accutane

----------


## BigGuy5420

you can buy accutane online, i bought some cause my first derm wouldnt give it to me cause she knew i was on steroids . however i pussed out and wanted to get my bloodwork done after taking it for about 3 days and went to a different derm, as soon as she saw it she prescribed me accutane without me even asking.

----------


## Jack Rabbit Slim

Antibiotics work well, but if you cycle two or three times a year, thats alot of antibiotics to be taking. Eventually your acne will not respond well to them. As soon as you stop the acne comes back. I went to see my derm yesterday for the monthly accutane checkup, and she says that there is a 80% cure from acne with the use of accutane. She knows I take test cyp. also and she says that it will still either not come back or be alot less severe if I continue to take AAS after my accutane treatment.

----------


## BigGuy5420

jack rabbit i sent you a pm with a question

----------


## cj1capp

This is no BS for my acne i wash with lemon fresh joy liquid dish washing soap. I stand by this treatment and i suggest you give it a try . Its cheap and cant hurt you. i was given this bit of wisdom several years ago right here at this board and I still stand by it.

----------


## athlete20

> This is no BS for my acne i wash with lemon fresh joy liquid dish washing soap. I stand by this treatment and i suggest you give it a try . Its cheap and cant hurt you. i was given this bit of wisdom several years ago right here at this board and I still stand by it.


Thanks. I'll give it a try.

----------


## tcw

> This is no BS for my acne i wash with lemon fresh joy liquid dish washing soap. I stand by this treatment and i suggest you give it a try . Its cheap and cant hurt you. i was given this bit of wisdom several years ago right here at this board and I still stand by it.



Come on Man....are you Jive-N Me?

PS. How do you wash your back?


~T

----------


## scottish

I wash my back with my wifes arms...... :7up:

----------


## psycoticadvocate

> I wash my back with my wifes arms......




LOL, i heard L-ISO works, anyone heard good thing about it?

----------


## hdftby100

I use some acne face pads on my back and also use a acne face wash that is OTC on my back when I shower. Did the trick for me, but may take a little while if your acne is bad. Just keep plugging away and hang in there, mine eventually worked. Tanning also helped me some, too. Do it just once a week.

----------


## cj1capp

> Come on Man....are you Jive-N Me?
> 
> PS. How do you wash your back?
> 
> 
> ~T


no im not B.S ing you and as I am divorced and don't always have a extra pair of hands to get my back side. I use what's know as a wash towel or wash rag. Soap on the rag stretched out so as to cover your back and with each hand pull in the opposite directions on the towel ends. Hope it helps.

----------


## athlete20

> Come on Man....are you Jive-N Me?
> 
> PS. How do you wash your back?
> 
> 
> ~T


it actually does work. that's what i've been using for almost 2 months.

----------


## Polska

A DHT blocker like finasteride works awesome.... you only need a small dose for acne treatment. My back usually gets the worst of it and right now it's clear as day.  Other than that I've found Tea Tree Oil to help a lot. Smells bad but clears the skin up nicely. Nizoral shampoo also works as a topical wash (on the body, not the face). On the face I just use a mild cleanser w/ Salicylic acid (neutrogena oil free acne wash cleanser). Now I hardly ever break out while on or off cycle.

----------


## IronAdonis

I wipe down the breakout areas with juice from a lemon and let the juice dry and set for 10 minutes. Then shower with a anti-acne body wash. I think i use neutrogena. hope this helps

----------


## gaven84

> What do you use to treat your acne whilse on a cycle?


During a cycle, I only get acne on my chest. I have found that putting calamine lotion on my chest during the night totally dries them out. Wash your skin with an astringent, then apply a liberal amount of calamine.

----------


## skank

Neutrogena body scrub helps with me.

----------


## juicy_brucy

Stiefotrex...The _only_ thing that works for me. Cleared me up in a few short weeks from ALL my acne problems.

----------


## acneindependence

Acne is a skin condition that affects up to 80% of people in teens and twenties, and up to 5% of older adults. All acne is a disorder of the pilosebaceous unit, which is made up of a hair follicle, sebaceous gland, and a hair. 

These units are found everywhere on the body except on the palms, soles, top of the feet, and the lower lip. The number of pilosebaceous units is greatest on the face, upper neck, and chest.

Acne Treated in General Skin Care,Topical Treatments,Oral (Internal) Treatments and Hormonal therapy.

Acne-Independence-Cure for Acne,Painful Acne,Treatment for acne,Causes for acne,herbs for acne

----------


## bigt10

dont get the anti biotics they are terrible and inhibit protein synthesis, i have said this so many times.

There is only 2 things that really work and are noticeable:

Accutane
Tanning

----------


## FullMoonHowlingWolf

You can treat your acne with Vitamin B-5 (Pantothenic Acid), 10 grams per day (spread out).

----------


## raze

Acne Vitamin Treatment
Two vitamins, namely, niacin and vitamin A have been used successfully to treat acne. Vitamin therapy should comprise the intake of 100 mg niacin, three times daily, and 50,000 international units of vitamin A, three times daily. Vitamin E, 400 mg, should be taken once daily. Continue this therapy for a month.

Zinc Treatment for Acne
Zinc is another effective remedy in the area of nutrition that seems to offer new promise of help for acne. It has shown dramatic results in some cases. Take zinc in therapeutic doses of 50 mg three times a day. Zinc is available in tablet and in capsule form. In tablet form, it is available as Zinfet - 200 mg (Yash Pharma, Bombay). The patient can take a quarter tablet so as to get 50 mg of zinc. In capsule form, zinc is available as Ulseal 220 mg (Tam Pharmaceuticals). One-fourth of the powder inside the capsule can be taken as a single dose. The patient can take a dose of 50 mg daily upto one

______________________________
 Acne Treatment

----------


## free_spirit

benzoyl peroxide , Retin-A have helped removed any acne present and Oxytetacyline antibiotic has helped reduce the acne down and appearing. I've tried each substance on diffrent occassion, they all have worked in there own way for me. My friend took accutane and it really dried him up, skin, lips were dry, his eyes got sore and wasn't allowed to touch drink. I also heard 3 months on accutane and it's unlikely to get any acne within 12 months re-curring.

Talking about Zinc and Vitamin B5 , zma comes into mind.

----------


## gettingBIGGERfast

you can get 10% Benzoyl Peroxide on amazon for $2. I have acne all over my back since I was 12...I have been using this twice a day for the past 2 weeks and my back is the best it had ever been. in fact, my back is getting all dry... I had to back down to once a day

----------

